# Extreme Birdhouse # 114 - Progress pics !



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I usually post finished projects but this time i thought i would post progress pics as i go . 
Yesterday i planed and ripped enough cedar to build a dozen houses for now .
Today is day 1 for this house . It is a copy of someones cottage . They ordered 9 houses all together and this is the last one ! :thumbsup:

Here are a few progress pics . This is about 6 hours so far .


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that looks great John. I can't wait to see the finished product on this one.
Ken


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again Ken ! :thumbsup:

I still have to build about 10 more before Christmas . Most of them will be a fair bit smaller :cowboy:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
You are the birdhouse king. Those are really neat to see. I would attempt something like that but the birds I have by me would all be happy to move in and then poop all over my deck. :laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## boardmaker (Nov 3, 2009)

Cranbrook,
If you go with a clear finish, what do you use? BTW, your houses are awesome.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the great comments ! :thumbsup:
I use Thompson,s water seal to seal the wood . It works very well .


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

That's amazing. 

I see that you use a brad nailer to assemble it; do you use glue, or is it just nailed?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

b00kemdano said:


> That's amazing.
> 
> I see that you use a brad nailer to assemble it; do you use glue, or is it just nailed?


Thanks dano ! 
I use a 16 gauge nailer with 2 1/2" nails . 
They go through 3 logs at once so i don,t use glue . 
The other reason i don,t use glue is if a squirrel decides to start chewing out a window then it is much easier to knock the old window out and put in a new one . It takes less then 5 minutes to replace a window .
Luckily i only had to do this once , the neighbours cat took care of the squirrel anyway :laughing:
They hold up very well without the glue .
It is also better for the wood to be able to move a bit with the change in temperature .


----------



## hdsprocketjockey (Nov 18, 2010)

very impressive. now if I could only have a real house like that. WOW. very nice


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought of another question: 

Are there any interior walls? Do the birds mind communal living, or do they each get their own apartment?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

b00kemdano said:


> I thought of another question:
> 
> Are there any interior walls? Do the birds mind communal living, or do they each get their own apartment?


Yes the insides are made from 3/16 plywood so each bird has it,s own room . They are removable for easy cleaning .


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Day 2 ,
I got side tracked for a bit but yesterday i managed to finish this house up .


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That's fantastic!


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

How big do you cut the entrance holes? :shifty:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Incredible work. Just think, make it a little bigger...you'd have a full size home.:yes:












 









.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great work once again John. Thanks for posting the finished product. By the way, what the heck is all that white stuff on the ground? T.O. doesn't have any yet.
Ken


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone !! 
The holes are 1 3/8 " diameter . 

Ken the white stuff is getting thicker . 
I just took this at 8:30 tonight


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow that much snow already? We have only had flurries.

It makes the birdhouse look really inviting.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

that's awsome! can the birds venture into the dormers? how much seed would you put in it?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Dan . Normally i drill the dormers for holes but this house already has entries from the gable ends .


----------

